# Melon Gum Shouldn't Exist



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

So today I was given a stick of melon gum. No specified type of melon, just melon. I opened it, excpecting a pink piece of too-sweet-and-sticky watermelon sugar.
I was QUITE intrigued to find a GREEN, tart gum. _How unusual, _I thought. 
Then for the rest of the night I was thinking, "Why does melon have to be a specific color? Why can't it be left for the consumer to decide?" 
Because think about it. Melons come in SO many colors and tastes… Vibrant pink/red watermelons, deep orange cantaloups (to be exact, _*musk melons*_), green honeydew and oh so many more. 
Melon shouldn't be a flavor, unless it was a fair blend of EVRY melon. 
This is _*EQUALITY*_ for crying out loud! C'mon peeps, let's do this, Fairness for All Melons!

PS: I, personally, usually go for a mint (usually peppermint) gum, but hey- diversity is always nice, ya know??


----------



## mike taylor (May 23, 2014)

Your a weirdo .


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2014)

Ok, so no to the melon gum, got it. I will put that on my to do list, right after solving world peace. Then I am on it.


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

Thanks!! Don't forget about saving the polar bears! However I'm still iffy (not to be confused with _tiffy) _on the whole "global warming" thing. It was damn cold today! 71 in SoCal….. right after a 100+ week.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 23, 2014)

Tiffany, was the “Mellon" gum from the .99¢ store by chance? Ewwww


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Your a weirdo .


That I am Mike… that I am. I think you owe me some gum, for stating the obvious. This is _child's play!_


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tiffany, was the “Mellon" gum from the .99¢ store by chance? Ewwww


You tell me. The label says "To cure that _sweet_ craving".


----------



## mike taylor (May 23, 2014)

You want gum from the dollar store?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 23, 2014)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

Hey, I buy gum from wherever i can find it. My usual complaint is that most loose the minty-ness after a few hours. I used to eat candy canes all day, but sugar free candy tastes like ****!


----------



## mike taylor (May 23, 2014)

Anything sugar free tastes like **** .


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

Good point. 
I will tell, I used to sell bubblegum for a program to get shelter dogs into foster homes… "Bubblegum B**ches"…..


----------



## mike taylor (May 23, 2014)

You're crazy for the bubble gum .


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

I only like the blue ones! Because they make your mouth blue!


----------



## RonTheTortoise (May 23, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> So today I was given a stick of melon gum. No specified type of melon, just melon. I opened it, excpecting a pink piece of too-sweet-and-sticky watermelon sugar.
> I was QUITE intrigued to find a GREEN, tart gum. _How unusual, _I thought.
> Then for the rest of the night I was thinking, "Why does melon have to be a specific color? Why can't it be left for the consumer to decide?"
> Because think about it. Melons come in SO many colors and tastes… Vibrant pink/red watermelons, deep orange cantaloups (to be exact, _*musk melons*_), green honeydew and oh so many more.
> ...


I have thought the same thing so many times! When I see melon flavor I always ask myself why they call it melon and they can't be more specific.


----------



## bouaboua (May 23, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> So today I was given a stick of melon gum. No specified type of melon, just melon. I opened it, excpecting a pink piece of too-sweet-and-sticky watermelon sugar.
> I was QUITE intrigued to find a GREEN, tart gum. _How unusual, _I thought.
> Then for the rest of the night I was thinking, "Why does melon have to be a specific color? Why can't it be left for the consumer to decide?"
> Because think about it. Melons come in SO many colors and tastes… Vibrant pink/red watermelons, deep orange cantaloups (to be exact, _*musk melons*_), green honeydew and oh so many more.
> ...


Thank you for saving us from the world of "Melon gum" horror!!!!

You are my hero! ! ! ! !


----------



## T33's Torts (May 23, 2014)

RonTheTortoise said:


> I have thought the same thing so many times! When I see melon flavor I always ask myself why they call it melon and they can't be more specific.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2014)

If you want gum that keeps its flavor for a long time, get the orange package of either Trident or Orbit. Those are my all time favorites. I would never spend money to buy ... eww! melon??? Yuck.


----------



## alex_ornelas (May 28, 2014)

MELONS UNITE FOR EQUALITY!


----------



## turtledan77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Well that was random... My biggest candy complaint is that they switched the green skittle from lime to apple. UGGGGGHHH!


----------



## tortoise5643 (Jun 4, 2014)

turtledan77 said:


> Well that was random... My biggest candy complaint is that they switched the green skittle from lime to apple. UGGGGGHHH!


I noticed that yesterday... Its going to take some getting used to


----------



## turtledan77 (Jun 4, 2014)

They are disgusting in my opinion. I no longer buy skittles.


----------



## RainsOn (Jun 30, 2014)

Want to start by saying I love all melons.
But, melon flavored anything should not exist.


----------

